# Wanted - HDTV Software Engineer



## Paddee (Jun 21, 2006)

HDTV Software Engineer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wanted


Software Engineer 

Development of software for Digital TV

Maidenhead, Berkshire, UK

Main Duties 

 To work with a team of 2 other software engineers who will develop the software for Digital and HD TV products
 Use of C+ Language software to write embedded TV Software

Person Specification

 Honours Degree in Software Engineering
 Will have previously carried out a similar function within another electronics manufacturer for a minimum of 5 years
 Will have extensive experience of TV digital software design

Please send CV or contact Patric Redding if interested.

Selection One Limited
1 Poultry 
London
EC2A 8JR

Switchboard: +44 (0) 20 7702 2800
Facsimile: +44 (0) 20 7702 2801
PatricR (at) selectionone(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Headhunter spam? 

That's new.


----------

